# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Εξωτερική κλούβα για Κοκατίλ και Μελωδικούς

## Χρηστος Μ

Καλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα
Πρωτο μου ποστ και θα ανεβασω φωτογραφιες απο μια κλουβα που φτιαχνω τωρα 
καλο ειναι να βαζουμε φωτογραφιες απο κατασκευες για να παίρνουμε (ισως) ιδεες  οπως κανω και εγω επισης 



Η αρχη γινετε με μαδερια που αγόρασα και ερασιτεχνικα εργαλεία που διαθετω 

Βαζω μπροστα .... !

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Ολα ξεκινουν απο μια βαση  μιας παλιας ντουλαπας


Οποτε οι διαστασεις ειναι προκαθορισμενες

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Χρηστος Μ



----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Εδω καπου τελειωσε η πρωτη μερα 

γιατι η διαδικασια ειναι ποιο χρονοβορα απο οτι φαινεται στις φωτογραφιες !

----------


## saxo_29

Μπραβο Χρηστο. Ωραια δουλια.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλως ηρθες!!! Χρηστο, ειναι πολυ ωραια η κατασκευη σου. 

Μονωσε πολυ καλα το ξυλο με βερνικι ειδικο για πτηνα, ωστε να μην μπορει να ζησει η ψειρα μεσα του. επισης ντυσε με καποιο τροπο την μεσα μερια ωστε να μην μπορουν να δαγκωσουν οι παπαγαλοι το ξυλο.. γιατι δεν θα αφησουν τιποτα.

----------


## mitsman

Παρα πολυ ωραια!!!!! παμε γερα... πες μας τι εχεις σκοπο να κανεις μηπως σε βοηθησουμε με κανενα απο τα δικα μας λαθη στο παρελθον!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ ωραια κατασκευη μαστροΧρηστο !!!
Στον πατο τι υλικο χρησιμοποιησες; Πιστευω θα αφησεις λιγο χωρο για την δημιουργια σχαρας...

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Τελικα ο χρονος μου ειναι ειναι πολυ περιορισμένος αυτες τις μερες !

Πρεπει να σας ενημερώσω ότι παω μια μερα πισω σε σχεση με τις φωτογραφιες που βαζω
  Δηλαδή αυτές που θα ανεβασω σημερα τις εβγαλα εχθες !
Χρειάζομαι  πολυ χρονο για να τις ανεβαζω τελικα…

----------


## Χρηστος Μ



----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Το βερνικι που βαζω εχει προδιαγραφες για παιδικα πεχνιδια
  ( τουλαχιστον ετσι μου ειπαν )
  Το πλεγμα που χρησιμοποιώ παντα στις κλουβες μου είναι αυτό το λεπτο με τις μικρες τρύπες και όχι το χοντρο και κολλητό που το γαλβανιζμα γινεται με αλον τροπο
  Εκτος από αυτό εγω τα πλεγματα τα βαφω 
  Ο σημαντικότερος ρολος είναι γιατι αν τα βαψω με ένα σκουρο χρωμα και αν είναι και ματ
  το πλεγμα γινεται σχεδόν αόρατο !
  Οσοι εχεται γαλβανιζε πλεγματα βαψτε τα ετσι και θα δειτε ……
  Αυριο θα εχω περισοτερο χρονο να τα πουμε και να μου προτείνετε

----------


## Χρηστος Μ



----------


## makel23

πολυ καλο μπραβο!!

----------


## douriakos

εχεις δοκιμασει να βαλεις ωδικους με κοκατιλ μαζι?

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> εχεις δοκιμασει να βαλεις ωδικους με κοκατιλ μαζι?


Απο φιλο που τα πηρα, εχει αρκετα κοκατιλ και ωδικους μεσα στην ιδια κλουβα 
και αναπαραγονται χωρις κανενα προβλημα

----------


## douriakos

ωδικοι μαζι δεν μπορουν σιγουρα σε περιοδο αναπαραγωγης ψαξτο!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Η κλουβα, πρεπει να γινει πολυ ωραια, ομως μην βαλεις ολοκληρους κορμους για να καθονται τα πουλια.. εαν θελεις να τους καθαριζεις τι θα κανεις? (θελουν εβδομαδιαιο καθαρισμο οι πατηθρες μιας και πιανουν ευκολα ψειρες.)

----------


## douriakos

χρηστο το εψαξα αυτο που σου ειπα και κατα την διαρκεια της αναπαραγωγης red rump δεν μπορουν με κοκατιλ γιατι γινονται πολυ επιθετικα! αποφυγε το!

----------


## CyberPanos

Καλη ιδεα το βαψιμο,χρησιμοποιησες οικολογικη μπογια η κανονικη?
Επισης σκεφτεσαι να αφησεις γυμνο το ξυλο στο εσωτερικο?

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Παλι δεν καταφερα να βρω χρονο για το PC 
Αυριο το πρωι θα τα πουμε σιγουρα

----------


## Χρηστος Μ



----------


## Χρηστος Μ



----------


## CyberPanos

Μαρεσει η ιδεα για της ταιστρες θα την υιοθετήσω και εγω στην δικια μου!
Ωραία δουλειά!

----------


## olga

Πολύ ωραία κλουβα! Θ'ελω να την δω και με τα πουλιά μέσα όμως!

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Το βερνικη που εχω χρησιμοποιήσει ειναι με προδιαγραφες για παιδικα παιχνιδια. Μετα απο κουβεντα που ειχαμε στο μαγαζι καταληξαμε σε αυτο ως το καλυτερο για την περιπτωση ( η αυτο ειχαν μονο ! )



Για το θεμα ξυλου κτλ προτιμω να βαζω ξυλα για κατασκευη κλουβας και πατιθρες και ας εχω περισοτερη φροντιδα 
Ετσι και αλλιως το ξυλο το χρησιμοποιω χρονια για κλουβες

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Τωρα στο θεμα για την σιμβιωση κοτατιλ με ωδικους ευχομε να πανε τα πραγματα οπως πανε και στην κλουβα που ζουσαν πριν !!!

Εκει γινεται χαμος με αυτες τις δυο κατηγοριες συν και παραδεισια που εχει μεσα !

Φωτογραφιες με την συμβιωση εκει μπωρω να βγαλω καποια στιγμη αν θελετε

Και η κατασταση τους αψωγη γιατι πανε στις εκθεσεις 

Κριμα που αυτην την στιγμη δεν εχει καμια φωλια μικρα για να τραβήξω βιντεο

  Ομως το ενα αρσενικο λουτινο με κοκκινα ματια Κοτατιλ που θα μπει μεσα (οπως θα δειτε παρακατω) ειναι γεννημενο εκει μεσα και ειναι 2 μηνων περιπου

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Η βαση που ειχαμε πει στην αρχικη τις μορφη





Μετα πρεπει να την φερω τσο χρωμα (οσο γινεται ) τις κλουβας

----------


## Χρηστος Μ



----------


## kostas0206

Πολυ καλη δουλεια Χρηστο!!! Μπραβο!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Χρήστο τέλειες δουλειές!!! Είσαι επαγγελματίας ?

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Χρήστο τέλειες δουλειές!!! Είσαι επαγγελματίας ?


Καμια σχεση με επαγγελματια. Ευχαριστω

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Λοιπων! Μπηκε στην θεση της !

----------


## Efthimis98

* Βλέπω έχεις και γεράκια-κουκουβάγιες ... δεν μας τις συστήνεις καθώς και όλα τα πτηνά σου;  :winky: 
 Θα είναι χαρά μας.

 Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας

----------


## Χρηστος Μ



----------


## Efthimis98

Καταπληκτική δουλειά.
Αλλά έχεις σκεφτεί τον καθαρισμό; Πώς θα το καθαρίζεις εύκολα και γρήγορα;
Τα ξύλα αν χρειαστεί να τα βγάλεις, πώς θα βγούνε; 

Επίσης για υπόστρωμα τι χρησιμοποιείς;

----------


## Χρηστος Μ



----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Αυτες που εβαλα ηταν εχθες

Τωρα ξεκιναει η σημερινη μερα 

Εδω ειναι το πρωι και φαινεται η τεντα που ειναι απο πισω λιγο κατεβασμενη

----------


## Χρηστος Μ



----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία τα φροντίζεις... Μπράβο σου Χρήστο !!!
Δες πιο πάνω τις ερωτήσεις μου ...  :Happy: 

Βλέπω τους έχεις πολύ καλό διαιτολόγιο, συγχαρητήρια. 
Πρόσεξε το μπολάκι του νερού που τους έχεις. Από ότι μπορώ να διακρίνω, φαίνεται να είναι λίγο ψεκασμένο με κάποιο spray μπλε χρώματος.
Να το προσέξεις γιατί να το παπαγαλάκι δαγκώσει εκείνο το σημείο ( μιας και τα ψιττακοειδή περιεργάζονται τα πάντα με το στόμα/ράμφος. ) μπορεί να πάθει δηλητηρίαση και να το χάσεις μέσα σε λίγες μόνο ώρες.

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια

*Efthimis98*        Τα μπολακια που εχουν τα χορτα και το νερο ειναι πηλινα και βαμμενα με κατι σαν πορσελάνη


υπόστρωμα εχω χαλικι και θα βαλω και πελλετ 

Ο καθαρισμος ειναι ευκολος. Απο την μερια τις μεγαλης πορτας βγαινει ενα πηχακι και με ενα εργαλειο (ενα καθετο λαμακι με λαβη ) τραβαω ολο το υποστρωμα εξω, θα βαζω ενα ταψι η κατι τετοιο απο κατω

----------


## stephan

Πραγματικα πολυ καλη δουληα! Τα πουλακια σου πρεπει να περναν ζωη χαρισάμενη εκει μεσα  :winky: 

*σε όποια κλουβα εχεις παπαγαλους καλό θα ηταν να προσθέσεις και μερικα παιχνιδια (που μπορεις να φτιάξεις και μονος σου)  για να ασχολούνται 
*Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους*


ασχετη ερωτηση: ασχολείσαι με την ιερακοτροφεια?

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Αυτο τωρα με τα παιχνιδια δεν ξερω τι να κανω
Εχουν χωρο να πετανε, εχουν να σκαρφαλωνουν στα δεντρακια, κατεβαινουν  κατω στα χαλικια κανουν μπανιο η τρωνε χορτα οποτε γενικα δεν περνανε  βαρετα

Ναι ασχολουμε με την  ιερακοτροφεια πολυ

----------


## stephan

Απλα θα ηταν καλο να υπαρχουν παιχνιδια γιατι οι παπαγαλοι ειναι εξυπνα πουλια, βαριουται ευκολα και δεν τους αρκει μονο το πεταγμα κτλ Προσπαθησε να φτιαξεις μερικα, αν διαβασεις μερικα απο τα σχετικα θεματα στο φορουμ θα δεις οτι με λιγα καλαμaκια και λιγο σπαγκο μπορεις να φτιαξεις παιχνιδια με τα οποια τα παπαγαλακια σου θα  ξετρελαθουν  :winky: 

*εδω μπορεις να μας παρουσιασεις τα πουλακια σου 

*Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας*ακομα υπαρχει ολοκληρη κατηγορια για τα ιθαγενη πτηνα στο φορουμ και στην παρακατω υποκατηγορια μπορεις να μας παρουσιασεις την εκτροφη σου. Θα ενδιεφερε πολυ κοσμο στο φορουμ (συμπεριλαμβανόμενου και εμενα).  :Happy: 
*Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής*

----------


## Ρία

ΕΧΕΙΣ ΓΕΡΑΚΙΑ KAI ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΕΙ;;;;

ντροπή κ αίσχος!!

αυτή η αυλή είναι δικιά σου;;;
για την σύνθεση δεν εχω λόγια πραγματικά! κ εγώ θα έμενα εκει μέσα!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Η κλουβα ειναι τρομαχτικα τεραστια και τα πουλια πανεμορφα!! Μπραβο Χρηστο! Να παρουσιασεις οτιδηποτε στο σπιτι σου που πεταει (εκτος απο κατσαριδες :Stick Out Tongue: ). Πες μας και λιγα λογια για την φροντιδα των γερακιων.

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

.
.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jko2d19FD8E&feature=youtu.be

.
.
.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα και περιποιημένο.... ΜΠΡΆΒΟ !!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

Παράδεισος !!!! κανονικός!!!!!  ::

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> ΕΧΕΙΣ ΓΕΡΑΚΙΑ KAI ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΕΙ;;;;
> 
> ντροπή κ αίσχος!!
> 
> αυτή η αυλή είναι δικιά σου;;;
> για την σύνθεση δεν εχω λόγια πραγματικά! κ εγώ θα έμενα εκει μέσα!






Ρια αν ειναι να μπουνε και τετοια πρεπει εκει πανω πανω να εχει και μια τετοια φωτογραφια !!!  ::

----------


## Ρία

χαχαχαχαχα!!! θα πουμε στον ευθυμη στο επόμενο μπάνερ να βάλει κ ένα γεράκι!!!! Παρουσίασε τα μας εσυ και μην σε νοιάζει! όλα θα τα κανονίσουμε!

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Εκανα σημερα δοκιμες με φυσικα προιοντα μεσα στην κλουβα για να δω αποδοχη 
και βλεπουμε στην συνεχεια τι αλλο μπορει να μπει 
Το σχοινι ειναι φυσικο (κατι σαν του Ταρζαν !) 
που το ειχα φυλαγμενο ( ο Θεος ξερει ποσο παλιο ειναι)  

Διαπιστωσα οτι οι Μελωδικοι δεν σκαρφαλωνουν ποτε στο πλεγμα
μονο πετανε η σκαρφαλωνουν στα ξυλα

Αυτο που σκαρφαλωνει στο πλεγμα ειναι το μωρο Κοτατιλ που φοβαται να πεταξει προς το παρων 
και σκαρφαλωνει στο κοματι απο το ξυλο για να παει στο φαι και το αντιθετο
οποτε σε αυτο το κομματι εβαλα μια σκαλιτσα σταθερη

----------


## Ρία

τα κοκατίλ γενικά σκαρφαλώνουν πολύ! αν δείξω αυτή την κλουβα στα κοκατίλ μου θα με βρίζουν κ θα μου λένε "σε τι τρόγλη μας εχειςςςςς"!!!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Σουπερ! Μα καλα, εχεις προσβαση σε ολη την κλουβα? Πως εφτασες μεχρι την οροφη για να βαλεις τα σχοινια? Με τον καθαρισμο των ξυλων τι κανεις?

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> τα κοκατίλ γενικά σκαρφαλώνουν πολύ! αν δείξω αυτή την κλουβα στα κοκατίλ μου θα με βρίζουν κ θα μου λένε "σε τι τρόγλη μας εχειςςςςς"!!!!!!


 :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:   :Happy0030: 




> Σουπερ! Μα καλα, εχεις προσβαση σε ολη την κλουβα? Πως εφτασες μεχρι την οροφη για να βαλεις τα σχοινια? Με τον καθαρισμο των ξυλων τι κανεις?









  Μπηκα σιγα σιγα σαν πρωτη φορα για να μην τα φοβισω 
και τελικα δεν ειχα προβλημα 
Το πανω και χοντρο σχοινι το εβαλα για θεση υπνου (κρεβατοκαμαρα!) που απο κατω δεν υπαρχουν πατηθρες για κατουρημα
Και γενικα αν δω οτι καποιο ξυλο λερωνεται (αν και προσεξα οταν επελεγα πατηθρες) να το κοψω και αν εινα απαραιτητο να βαλω καποιο αλλο ακριβως διπλα
Σε τακτα διαστηματα το βραδυ που κοιμουνται και καθονται πανω πανω ψεκαζεις τα κατω κλαδια με οτιδηποτε απολυμαντικο

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα... μπράβο!!!
Τώρα μένει να φτιάξεις και κανένα ξύλινο παιχνίδι με καλαμάκια. Θα το εκτιμήσουν δεόντως.

Εγώ στο Banner έχω να βάλλω ένα πετρίτη, εσύ όμως δεν βλέπω να μας συστήνεις τα γεράκια...  ::

----------


## Ρία

> Πολύ όμορφα... μπράβο!!!
> Τώρα μένει να φτιάξεις και κανένα ξύλινο παιχνίδι με καλαμάκια. Θα το εκτιμήσουν δεόντως.
> 
> Εγώ στο Banner έχω να βάλλω ένα πετρίτη, εσύ όμως δεν βλέπω να μας συστήνεις τα γεράκια...



+1 στον ευθυμη!

----------


## Efthimis98

> κατουρημα


Εννοείς κουτσουλιά έτσι;  :: 




> +1 στον ευθυμη!


+1 στο +1 της Ρίας  :winky:

----------


## Ρία

> +1 στο +1 της Ρίας


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!  :Anim 37:

----------


## Efthimis98

Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμη Χρήστο; Από ότι βλέπω έβαλες δύο σχοινιά.
Αυτό το πράσινο στην φωτό είναι κάκτος; 
Αν ναι θα πρέπει να αφαιρεθεί αμέσως γιατί οι φίλοι σου κινδυνεύουν από πολλά πράγματα... ( αγκάθια, κατάποση μέρα του φυτού κ.τ.λ )

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Κακτος σιγουρα δεν ειναι Ευθυμη! Μοιαζει με γιγαντιο τσαμπι κεχρι..  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Σίγουρα;;; 
Δεν νομίζω.........για κάκτο μου μοιάζει.....  :: 

Θα μας πει ο ίδιος .... πάντως δες και τις " διακλαδώσεις " κάτω... 
Τέλος πάντων , μακάρι να μην είναι Νίκο χαχαχαα!!!!  :winky:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Σιγουρα! Η μητερα μου εχει μεγαλη αδυναμια στους κακτους και στο παλιο μας σπιτι ειχε γεμισει το μπαλκονι με κακτους και ξερω πως ειναι.. οταν ομως μετακομισαμε στο σπιτι που ειμαστε τωρα, με μικροτερο μπαλκονι, τα περισσοτερα που μερικα εφταναν και το ταβανι τα πηγαμε στο εξοχικο.

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Οχι παιδια δεν ειναι κακτος
Ειναι ενα φυτο του βουνου αλλα τωρα δεν ξερω πως λεγεται 
Μοιζει με κακτο ετσι που το εχω κανει εγω
κατω απο τις διακλαδωσεις ειχαι πλατια φυλα με χνουδι που τα εχω αφαιρέσει 
Ειναι ευκολο στο σκαφαλωμα

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το φυτό ονομάζεται "Φλώμος" και δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποιος κίνδυνος !!!   Καλορίζικη η όμορφη κλούβα Χρήστο !! 

https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CF%8...w=1517&bih=714

ποστ #904 -->  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...l=1#post548076*

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> *Το φυτό ονομάζεται "Φλώμος" και δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποιος κίνδυνος !!!   Καλορίζικη η όμορφη κλούβα Χρήστο !! 
> 
> https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CF%8...w=1517&bih=714
> 
> ποστ #904 -->  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...l=1#post548076*


Ακριβως αυτο ! 

Σε ευχαριστω και σε αυτο το φορουμ karakonstantaki

----------


## Efthimis98

Α ρε Νικο κηπουρε....  :winky:

----------

